# Academy Sports Gun Sale



## scubapro

Academy Sports is running a sale on all of their firearms this week. The savings depend upon what the list price is -- but most guns will get $25-$200 off.

I stopped by today to see what they had in the case.

First, they have a stock of Ruger LC9s on hand at $359. You will get an additional $25 off this week.

I also saw a Sig Sauer P238 Nitron with Night Sights, complete with an extended magazine and a factory holster for $359 less an additional $25!!! These pistols typically sell for $599+ from most retailers without the extras! This was too good a deal to pass up -- so one came home with me for $334. They had a couple more in the safe -- but not as many as the LC9s (I saw at least 8 in the safe).

The sale runs through Saturday night -- but you better hurry to get the best selection!

Also, open a credit card with them and you can get an additional $15 off. That means that you could get either the P238 or the LC9 for $319 -- unheard of prices for quality pocket guns!

Regards.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Damn, and I already have two P238's. I was afraid the prices would start dropping on those guns being the market is flooded with them. They didn't by chance have a Copperhead cheap did they?


----------



## scubapro

I didn't see one. These P238s look like a special run for Academy. It is the Nitron finish with black polymer grips. It has only the one 7-rd extended magazine with the plastic grip filler included. The rear sight is a Sig-lite night sight and the front sight is a green fiberoptic night sight. The label on the box indicates the model number is 238-380-ACADEMY with a born on date of 31 May, 2011. Definitely a great deall for the money!


----------



## welldoya

Apparently somebody rang you up wrong. They don't have them (the Sig) at that price. Good deal for you though.


----------



## scubapro

How much are they saying it is?? The tag in the case said $359...

Update: Being curious, I called and asked about the P238 price discrepancy. Evidently, the one I bought was marked wrong. However, the current base price is $399. With the sale deduction of either $25 or $50 (making it either $374 or $349) -- that's still a great deal on a P238 with night sights and 7-rd magazine.

The price of the Ruger LC9 was confirmed -- $359 less $25 for a sale price of $334.


----------



## welldoya

I stopped by on the way home and they had one Sig left. He looked it up and the price was $449 making it $399 after the $50 off. Still a good deal, just not enough to make me buy one. I didn't like the front sight much. Looked kind of flimsy to me. I had a sight like that once on a .45 and it flew off one day when I shot it.
Did the original come with two mags ? Maybe they were able to drop the price on the special package by dropping one of the mags.
You got a smoking deal though. I would've taken one for the price you got.


----------



## scubapro

No, mine only had one mag. It sounds like they don't have their act together. The Manager of the Day is who rang me up with the low $334 price. Then, another sales guy said $399 minus the discount when I called... And, it seems they told you it was $449 minus the discount for $399 total..... At that price ($449) -- it appears that I did get a good buy. I wonder how many they sold before they got the price straightened out?


----------



## SAWMAN

*Got glock ??*

Any Glocks on sale ?? For me,Sigs have waaaaaay too many switches,controls,levers,buttons,and doo-dads to have to fiddle with. And.....ANY decocker system is(to me) a pucker factor of 8.5)But then.......have never owned OR trained with one. --- SAWMAN


----------



## welldoya

All the guns are on sale. It just depends on the price as to how much you get knocked off. Guns that are $400 to $750 get $50 knocked off.
If I remember correctly most Glocks were $529 so they would be $479.


----------



## scubapro

I guess the demand for the Ruger LC9 has begun to level off. I was surprised to see that there were still LC9s available yesterday when I stopped by the gun case. $325 for an LC9 -- they would have sold every one they could get a month ago... Sale ends tonight. Even at the "regular" price of $359 -- Academy is lower than Mike's and Jay's.


----------



## welldoya

I looked at the LC9 when I was in there but it was bigger than I expected. Not a pocket gun at all.


----------



## midlif1

Jays may work with you on price. Plus you get knowledgeable gun person. Price is important but a good relationship with a good dealer is worth a few extra bucks. Trade Winds is also a great place to get a fair price and good advice. Again my 2 cents.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

. got a glock 27 unfired ill sell, 40 cail


----------



## midlif1

My apologies I meant Scotts IN Jay. I must be older than I thought.


----------



## scubapro

I picked up a Glock 24 at Academy this weekend. It had been marked down. When I got it home, I could see that the "born on" date on the spent casing envelope was from 2008. I guess it had been sitting there in the case for over 3 years...thus the mark down. The don't make the G24 very often -- I guess no one else was interested in a long-slide Glock. I promtly ordered drop in barrels from KKM in 9mm and 357 Sig to make it a 3 caliber pistol.

Sometimes Academy has deals that are hard to beat. Jay's wants $700 for their G24 and I paid $529 at Academy...


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

One of the workers at academey told me when they purchase guns, they buy thousands at a time. I always picked up my 25.00 form at desk on way back. I like ed the older man, like me


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

Wheres tradwinds? im retired and sheltered. so far found what i wanted at academey or mikes.


----------



## K-Bill

Hwy 98 in navarre/gulf breeze, across from camping world.


----------

